# Power seat wiring



## Dono (Dec 3, 2005)

HELP! I have purchased a set of leather front seats from an '04 Altima which I want to install in my '04 Ranger pickup. Before I can make my adapters I must be able to move the power seat (driver side). I have a cable with 7 wires under the seat and no clue what they are. There is a larger white wire w/green stripe, 3 black wires w/ gray (or silver) band, 1 orange wire w/ gray (or silver) band, 1 gray wire, and 1 gray wire w/ red stripe. I will be grateful if someone can help me with this wiring or point me in the right direction. Thanks.
Dono


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I'll try and find the technical manual, and post the diagram when I do.


----------



## Dono (Dec 3, 2005)

Ruben said:


> I'll try and find the technical manual, and post the diagram when I do.


Thanks, I've struck out so far and your help will be appreciated. I see you are from Texas, I live in Carrollton (just north of Dallas).
Dono


----------

